# Word of the Day: Syzygy



## debodun (Jul 11, 2020)

syz·y·gy
/ˈsizijē/
_noun_
A conjunction or opposition, especially of the moon with the sun.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 11, 2020)

Holy smokes, Deb... did you ever pull a crazy one out of the hat! LOL!

Going to revisit this just as soon as I can concoct a good sentence using the word!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 11, 2020)

You have to be on your toes to catch it, because syzygy is an event that happens only twice monthly.


----------



## debodun (Jul 11, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> syzygy is an event that happens only twice monthly.



Unlike other unwelcome events that used to occur monthly.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 11, 2020)

debodun said:


> Unlike other unwelcome events that used to occur monthly.


And nowhere NEAR as celestial!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 11, 2020)

In what setting, or in what topic of a book or article, would we see or hear the term, _syzygy ?_


----------



## Kaila (Jul 11, 2020)

I truly wondered if the similarity between the 2 words, syzygy and scissors,
could be possibly due to any derivation in common, where a pair of scissors does have 2 opposing parts, lined up with each other..... 

However, I looked up the derivation of the word scissors, and it comes from Latin, cisorium, meaning cutting or carving...and historically it was related to tailors, etc....so the 2 terms do not seem to be related, at all.

I am pretty sure I am the only one who wondered, but I will share the knowledge....


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 11, 2020)

Kaila said:


> I truly wondered if the similarity between the 2 words, syzygy and scissors,
> could be possibly due to any derivation in common, where a pair of scissors does have 2 opposing parts, lined up with each other.....
> 
> However, I looked up the derivation of the word scissors, and it comes from Latin, cisorium, meaning cutting or carving...and historically it was related to tailors, etc....so the 2 terms do not seem to be related, at all.
> ...


I could explain syzygy to you in a much deeper way than ever dreamed of, but don't want to come across as didactic, so I'll let you read about it instead.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 11, 2020)

^^^^


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 12, 2020)

Well I must say the WOTD 'syzygy' had me absolutely flummoxed
In astronomy, a syzygy is a roughly straight-line configuration of three or more celestial bodies in a gravitational system.Wikipedia


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 13, 2020)

Imagery depicting syzygy presents some of the most amazing and beautiful sights in the world of astronomy!


----------



## Sliverfox (Jul 14, 2020)

For some reason my brain associates the word syzygy  with energy?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 14, 2020)

I wonder if it seems like the word, synergy ?

Nice to see you, @Sliverfox 

(it was great to see you too, @Em in Ohio  )


----------



## Sliverfox (Jul 14, 2020)

Thanks , Kaila,, spend week in  Michigan ,, staying with son.


----------

